# My BNR32 @ Salzburgring season end track day 2012



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Some vids of an awesome day @ Salzburgring 





































And my favorite (should be watched full screen) :flame:







More vids and some pics will follow 

Hope you enjoy :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Prob my computer but they wont play for me Leo bud?

bob


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Prob my computer but they wont play for me Leo bud?
> 
> bob


Try my youtube channel directly

LeoBNR32 - YouTube

Don't know why, but on my PC they work :nervous:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

works for me! Hooly that exhaust is perfect. Sweet track and nice videos! Canny wait to get a video of mine shootin flames


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

awesome videos leo and that flame, wooooow hahaha wicked


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

The HKS Super Turbo Muffler sounds great Leo! Next year I should drive over to Austria and join you one day in my R33!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

ohhhh yeeeessss Leo!!!!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha, thanks guys :bowdown1:

Just got another video from Ernst, the guy with the black Evo 7






Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Hoooly shit! I can't stop replying the end bit!!!!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's another video I just got from the guy in the ACR Viper from our little race 






Cheers,

Leo


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Awesome, will have a watch of these later... Thanks


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice one Leo! You should practice your cornering skills a little bit more haha! You're flying away from the Viper on the straights, but in the corners he's catching up again. You have a bit of an American driving style 

Next time let me know! I should have send you a Tarzan G-box to test!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Wouter said:


> Nice one Leo! You should practice your cornering skills a little bit more haha! You're flying away from the Viper on the straights, but in the corners he's catching up again. You have a bit of an American driving style
> 
> Next time let me know! I should have send you a Tarzan G-box to test!


Haha, that's not my driving style, that's those shit 3 year old FK452 :chairshot

That's unfortunately the max I can go through the corners with theese, my car's already sliding in each corner (you can also hear it in the on board vids)...

...next season then with better tires and the story will be different :runaway:

Yep, Tarzan would have been really nice to test tho, next season perhaps 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally the promised photos 



























































































Cheers,

Leo


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Great pics!!!


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like a proper racing car Leo! Well done!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

wow.

im a sucka for quality videos.
and quality car of course. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Leo, how come you guys aren't required to wear helmets on the track?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Leo, how come you guys aren't required to wear helmets on the track?


It's not required on Salzburgring, just voluntary, don't know why...

...perhaps they think when you fly off at +250km/h the helemt won't be much of a use anyway :nervous:...

...on Red Bull Ring helmets are mandatory.

One thing I'll definitely consider for the next season is a Kansai roll cage tho :runaway:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Callon (Sep 20, 2012)

Great pics


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

the viper video wont play


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

The black EVO was in a hurry to chase the GT3. Why didn't you follow?

So you're using GT2860-9s right? Seems like the response is good and what I am looking for. Previous car was a 4liter NA so response is what I am after. Do you have cams? Tnx and nice track btw.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

camlob said:


> The black EVO was in a hurry to chase the GT3. Why didn't you follow?
> 
> So you're using GT2860-9s right? Seems like the response is good and what I am looking for. Previous car was a 4liter NA so response is what I am after. Do you have cams? Tnx and nice track btw.


Wrong tires unfortuntely...

...no chace to keep up with the Evo or the Porsche throught the cornes as my car was just sliding outwards :runaway:

Cams are Tomei Poncams Type A tho, but it's the whole package that makes the car so responsive 

Here you'll find all infos :thumbsup:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/132890-bnr32-fast-road-project-austria.html

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Austrian GTR said:


> Wrong tires unfortuntely...
> 
> ...no chace to keep up with the Evo or the Porsche throught the cornes as my car was just sliding outwards :runaway:
> 
> ...


What tires were you using? I hear the new Michelins, is it super sport, are really good.


----------



## BigKriss (Sep 14, 2012)

Specs on the little S14 ??
Engine, suspension etc..? Seems to run well but also suffers from a light rear end like mine.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

camlob said:


> What tires were you using? I hear the new Michelins, is it super sport, are really good.


3 year old FK452 uke:

Next time I'll go for Advan Neova AD08's :smokin:




BigKriss said:


> Specs on the little S14 ??
> Engine, suspension etc..? Seems to run well but also suffers from a light rear end like mine.



S14 is pretty much stock...

...XS Power exhaust, R33 Brembos, not sure about the suspension, engine is definitely stock.

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Stuning looks


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats a lovely car  Sounds great with good responce!! Well done.

BTW how much was your exhaust system? You are using the HKS Super Turbo right?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

rogerdavis said:


> Thats a lovely car  Sounds great with good responce!! Well done.
> 
> BTW how much was your exhaust system? You are using the HKS Super Turbo right?


Thanks mate :thumbsup:

Yes right, think it was somewhere around GBP 1000.- shipped :nervous:


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

You Sir have a very clean car, love the videos! She sounds very aggressive and responsive!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely looking 32 mate... Very nice.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Just got to smile at the sound 

BNR32 - HKS Super Turbo Muffler - YouTube


----------



## keynex (Jan 10, 2013)

Lovely sound


----------

